# Edit this fox!



## jimmerjamma (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm having a heck of a time editing this photo. The lighting was bad and I had it over exposed. I'm uploading the original photo and the one I edited. The one I edited just doesn't look right to my eye and I can't quite tell what it is. I'd love the see what everyones edited version looks like and please please please comment and critique on my edit.


----------



## Ysarex (Jul 12, 2015)

Joe


----------



## fazapan (Jul 13, 2015)

I think your work is very good, maybe the shot is not very clear so it looks still a little low contrast.
Just had a quick try in pt photo editor, also can do it in lightroom or other:
1. Crop photo. Because the fox was just looking to the right, I left more area in the right side.
2. Correct levels.
3. Add a little contrast with Curves
4. Increase image saturation, clarity, and sharpening
5. Add a little orange color filter in shadows with Splite toning


----------



## jimmerjamma (Jul 13, 2015)

Thank you all for editing the photo! You're right fazapan, it could use some contrast.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jul 13, 2015)

Personal preference, but that image needs to be cropped! Your subject is the fox, right (not the grass)? 

 

A little bit of contrast, some sharpening. Ba-da-boom, ba-da-bing.


----------



## jimmerjamma (Jul 13, 2015)

I like the tighter crop!


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jul 13, 2015)

Let us know what you decide to do!


----------



## floatingby (Jul 14, 2015)

Here's my version


----------



## Don Kondra (Jul 14, 2015)

Quick run through FastStoneImage Viewer.

Bring down highlights, add contrast, adjust levels, bring down curves, sharpen, resize to 850.

Cheers, Don


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 14, 2015)

Here's my attempt!


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## DGMPhotography (Jul 15, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 105057



By far the best one.


----------



## binga63 (Jul 23, 2015)

I had a play as well


----------



## xgriffin_o2 (Jul 23, 2015)

This was my effort using Photoshop Elements.

I made a tighter crop on the right side so it looks like the fox is looking outside the frame, I also adjusted the levels and contrast.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 23, 2015)

Anybody remember the movie _Sixteen Candles_?


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 23, 2015)

The light is so harsh - and there seems to be a bit of motion blur in the fox; a really good result is beyond my skills.


----------



## Forkie (Jul 28, 2015)

Dead thread, I don't care, I wanted to play!


----------

